# I am upset and need help



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

It's puppy season here in our neighborhood and my Cali and Chico DO NOT like puppies. It is so embarrassing! 

This evening I was out walking with Cali, and our next door neighbors came up the street with their new 9 week old mini-Schnauzer. The puppy wanted to play with Cali and all Cali did was growl and snarl at the puppy.

Some of the neighbors were outside admiring and greeting the new pup and so I stood there and kept in the conversation with Cali by my side. She eventually stopped the growling. I treated her when she was calm, but as soon as the puppy resumed wanting to play, Cali growled again, although not as much.

Both Chico and Cali did the same thing last week with the cutest floppiest adorable 4 month old Cockapoo, who also wanted to play. 
I don't know what to do.
Cali seems really afraid of many dogs and all puppies. 
I know that she was well socialized by her breeder and we have worked hard to continue her socialization.
Chico is not afraid, he just doesn't want to be nice to puppies. He's bossy to other dogs, sometimes and other times he is great and playful.

Both of these dogs have CGC and therapy certification. They are fabulous with the other therapy dogs.

I would like to have her/them be able to play with the new puppy next door and not to be afraid of or mean to other puppies.

Any suggestions??
I just don't know what to do with them in regards to the puppy situation.

(Kind of humiliating to have 2 therapy dogs who are mean in their own neighborhood LOL)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I feel your pain. Brady is bad with other dogs when he is on a leash. Could that be part of the problem? They say that he could be trying to protect us, but it is hit or miss. Usually, off leash, he loves other dogs. But, usually on leash, not so much. It depends though, sometimes he is great. Weird dog. Anyway, can you try to introduce them in a neutral location off leash. Just a thought.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Who said they have to like puppies? Maybe they are just teaching them to be careful who they approach. My Smarty has some real quirks. She does not like small dogs at all. She totally stresses out any small dog event, but put her on a leash at a dog show and she will strut her stuff with the best of them. She has not been to any dog events since Galen came, it will be interesting to see if it has made a difference.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think they're being mean to them. They are backing them off a bit because they aren't interested in playing or maybe puppies make them nervous. I can understand how you feel though. Rufus actually DOES like other dogs and wants to play but makes horrible low growly noises when he first meets them and it scares people. He has his tail wagging and will make play postures but his voice sounds like he is growling. :redface:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like Chico and Cali just need a little more work with other dogs. Classical conditioning is what might help here. Sounds like you already know that . But here is some insight on how to impliment it. Congrats on them being therapy dogs. I have a soft spot and admiration for these dogs and their owners. Here is a good article. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/classical-conditioning


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We were in Pet Smart today and a larger dog (Setter) wanted to greet Dexter and I really persuaded the other owner to let them greet. The large dog touched his nose to Dexter and everything was fine (both on leashes); Bigger dog very friendly acting. 

Then we go home and the neighbor next door has a new puppy inside a fenced area, I go over to pet the puppy through the fence and Dexter wants nothing to do with the puppy. Of course the puppy was crying to get out of the yard...Dexter just looking and listening when we went back into our yard.

Walked a bit and Dexter stops and looks back at the puppy. We will be working with the puppy situation because we will pass this area at least 2-3 times during the day. Maybe, we can make the puppy happy.

Dexter loves people, he is not too sure of dogs yet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah a lot of adult dogs are leery of puppies , just as they are of small children, It's just the over exuberance that makes them cautious.


----------

